#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Gaskets and gasketed joints by John Bickford

## himanshu

Link is



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Gaskets and gasketed joints by John Bickford

----------


## fernandovz

The correct link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  (ifile.it)

----------


## prapto

the link seems to be expired...please re upload again...thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Please reupload. Also Any one with catalogue of PTFE gasket with 25% glass filled?

----------


## baibur

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## prapto

Thanks...sir it's work...

----------


## mrk

thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks baibur

----------


## spk

Dear Baibur, the link is not working.
Pl. upload again in another site.
Thanks.

----------


## baibur

friend plz try again its working i have checked it

----------


## Rhenrique

Thanks

----------


## tinku

Thanks to 'baibur'

----------


## spk

Thanks Baibur, 


I gt it.See More: Gaskets and gasketed joints by John Bickford

----------


## sskctx

Hi, link seems expired. Can you reload pls.

----------


## baibur

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## additional

THANKS ALOT baibur  :Smile:

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## siva2161

Thanks a lot

----------


## bestleemh

Thank! 2share link is active.

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## shfsart

Thank you very much.

----------


## predator1973

Sorry,

can you reload the file on file.it?

Thank you very much

Mino

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's baibur...

----------


## shankargee

baibur thanq dear

----------


## pks0707

thanks

See More: Gaskets and gasketed joints by John Bickford

----------


## niro000

asdasda

----------


## Bublimaddy

Baibur

Can you please reload this book. Thank you.....

----------


## sumon emam

I'm interested too..........

----------


## Bublimaddy

Please anyone of the members of this, thread upload the book again.......

----------


## gtpol57

Try following **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Bublimaddy

gtpol57,

Thank you for your reply...

but the files I downloaded are all in html format.  Any how thanks for your quick reply

----------


## rustu09

links are dead...plz reupload

----------


## bsmitty

Hello, can you kindly re-upload this link, all the previous link does not seem to work, thank you

----------


## gtpol57

In HTML format only **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## atoLaiming

Dear Baibur, the link is not working.
Pl. upload again in another site.
Thanks

----------


## gasenilahmad

This is link for pdf file of Gaskets and Gasketed Joints - John Bickford - 1998.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
Ahmed

----------


## Faraz Khan

Can anyone please re upload this book. 



Thanks in advance.See More: Gaskets and gasketed joints by John Bickford

----------


## safetypartha

Go to this link and click on "open download page"  in blue colour.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RaZzZ

the link seems expired. can someone help me?

----------

